

Scientists find key to ageing process in hypothalamus - slaven
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/may/01/scientists-ageing-process

======
powatom
I'm no biologist - but could it be that this hormone is some evolutionary
artefact - a holdover from some ancient common ancestor - that we can now do
away with completely? If the evidence in mice shows that blocking the ageing
process showed no real 'negative' consequences, then does this suggest that we
might simply block the effects in humans completely? Or, as I suspect, is it
more likely that there is some evolutionary advantage to ageing in the
'normal' way?

